# Got it done yesterday evening!



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally got the buck I've been after! He came out around 6 and the wind was right. Mathews creed xs and slick trick magnum did the trick. He only went about 45 yards. Hunting in Gonzales


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome buck!!

Congrats!!


----------



## EdnaTXAggie (Jun 30, 2012)

That's an awesome buck!! Congrats!


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good job. Congratulations!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice buck. Congrats!!!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Great deer with a bow. He will look great on the wall.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats bro! Nice buck!!!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super buck...congratulations!

TH


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great buck, congratulations


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the comments I'm pretty happy with him!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nothing feels better than getting the one your after! !! Nice buck....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man there are some beasts in gonzales


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome deer bro


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice buck! Its great when a plan comes together!


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys
He came out to 143 and some change


----------

